
How an anti ad-blocker works: Reverse-engineering BlockAdBlock - based2
https://xy2.dev/article/re-bab/
======
jalgos_eminator
Very nice writeup. I ran into a few sites last year that used this and
attempted to reverse engineer it myself. I failed miserably because I know
nothing about code in the browser, but for some reason it really piqued my
interest.

The question that kept coming up for me is, will the arms race ever end? Are
we doomed to the fate that consoles had where the entire device is locked
down?

~~~
throwaway77384
I am reasonably certain that it won't be long until ad-blocking becomes a
whole different ballgame. Ublock will become an ever-updated trained model
which real-time blocks ads. I have always wanted ad-blocking smart-glasses.
The browser soon won't be any different. See Minority Report for an idea of
where ads are headed (and then think about how to counter-act that, voila,
that's how things will be)

------
zwaps
This is interesting, especially begs the question whether Apple or Google
browsers that no longer allow anything more than filter lists would be able to
defeat sophisticated anti AdBlock attempts.

